# Tried Dove's Go Fresh and.................



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

Loved it! Mercedes was very easy to brush and comb wet, she looks and smells great! Working on the tear stains.

[attachment=60722:IMG_0045__Medium_.JPG][attachment=60723:IMG_0046__Medium_.JPG]


----------



## remy (Jul 9, 2009)

what a pretty girl mercedes is!!! :wub: :wub: i actually picked up dove's go fresh just now to try on remy tonight! i'm glad to hear it worked well!!


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

QUOTE (Remy @ Jan 14 2010, 01:56 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=873577


> what a pretty girl mercedes is!!! :wub: :wub: i actually picked up dove's go fresh just now to try on remy tonight! i'm glad to hear it worked well!! [/B]


I really liked it, Mercedes has a thick coat and it is hard to brush wet. I hope you like it. The price is great!


----------



## HaleysMom (Jun 4, 2009)

Mercede is beautiful!! :wub2: I have used Dove's Go Fresh in the past on Haley but her coat is thinner. I'm having problems with static and of course that leads to matting( I use Ice on Ice to help with it) :blink: I will be glad when winter is over, LOL.


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

QUOTE (HaleysMom @ Jan 14 2010, 02:19 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=873588


> Mercede is beautiful!! :wub2: I have used Dove's Go Fresh in the past on Haley but her coat is thinner. I'm having problems with static and of course that leads to matting( I use Ice on Ice to help with it) :blink: I will be glad when winter is over, LOL.[/B]


I also use Ice on Ice and pure paws ultra shine.


----------



## moshi melo (Jul 2, 2009)

Mercedes looks gorgeous and her hair! Wow! I've heard so many good things about it, but every time I look for it, it's no where to be found!


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

Mercedes looks beautiful! 

I love it too!  Kenzie's coat turns out great when I use it! I can occasionally find it at Target and when I do I buy a few bottles.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

I like it also! I use it on show days. I usually dilute it about 15-1 because it's easier to work into the coat that way. You can't beat the price and I don't have to take two sets of shampoo/conditioners to a dog show, I can just use the Dove on my own hair. 

Glad it worked for you also!

Mercedes is stunning, btw!


----------



## nekkidfish (Aug 25, 2009)

I'm glad it works so well ... I have it on my grocery list for tomorrow!!

HUGz! Jules


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

QUOTE (NekkidFish @ Jan 14 2010, 02:33 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=873624


> I'm glad it works so well ... I have it on my grocery list for tomorrow!!
> 
> HUGz! Jules[/B]


it's the one in the yellow bottle, not the green. Smells good too!


----------



## nekkidfish (Aug 25, 2009)

QUOTE (BellarataMaltese @ Jan 14 2010, 01:58 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=873632


> it's the one in the yellow bottle, not the green. Smells good too![/B]



Great!!! Thanks!!

HUGz! Jules


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

Mercedes looks beautiful with her thick coat. I just bought some too on my trip to the US (I was 15 pounds overweight in my luggage due to mainly all the things I bought for Bisou!). I haven't used it yet but can't wait. The price is great as well!


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

WOW! What hair! She looks so pretty and I'm sure she smells nice too.


----------



## tamizami (May 1, 2007)

I used it again this week and can't believe how much I love it. Thank you Stacy for the original recommendation!!!! Plus, since it has a lemony scent, it may also be a great natural flea repellent.


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Little Mercedes is as pretty as a picture....such a gorgeous little girl!


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

QUOTE (tamizami @ Jan 14 2010, 04:43 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=873668


> I used it again this week and can't believe how much I love it. Thank you Stacy for the original recommendation!!!! Plus, since it has a lemony scent, it may also be a great natural flea repellent.[/B]


It wasn't 'my' find, it was recommended on the Maltese Show Dog list so I can't take credit! I really like it though.


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

Ugh, you guys...LOL I think I'm going to jump on the bandwagon and try it out. Are there any possible 'dangers' of using this human shampoo/conditioner (other than getting it in the eyes)? I'm 200% happy with the Nature's Specialties line but I just ran out of Re-Moisturizer conditioner & am nearing the end of the Plum Silky shampoo...but I want to wait a little while to reorder so maybe I can give this a try in the meantime.


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

QUOTE (LJSquishy @ Jan 14 2010, 11:54 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=873750


> Ugh, you guys...LOL* I think I'm going to jump on the bandwagon and try it out. *Are there any possible 'dangers' of using this human shampoo/conditioner (other than getting it in the eyes)? I'm 200% happy with the Nature's Specialties line but I just ran out of Re-Moisturizer conditioner & am nearing the end of the Plum Silky shampoo...but I want to wait a little while to reorder so maybe I can give this a try in the meantime.[/B]


LOL Me too! Great picture!


----------



## LUCY N PETS (Apr 21, 2009)

I just bought some of the shampoo and also found the conditioner do you use both of them and how do you dilute to use them?


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

QUOTE (LUCY N PETS @ Jan 15 2010, 03:14 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=873882


> I just bought some of the shampoo and also found the conditioner do you use both of them and how do you dilute to use them?[/B]


I use both and I dilute them about 15parts water to 1 part shampoo or conditioner. You don't _have_ to dilute it i just find it easier to distribute the shampoo or conditioner. If you have a good shampoo you like, you can just use the conditioner.


----------



## LUCY N PETS (Apr 21, 2009)

QUOTE (BellarataMaltese @ Jan 15 2010, 05:30 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=873889


> QUOTE (LUCY N PETS @ Jan 15 2010, 03:14 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=873882





> I just bought some of the shampoo and also found the conditioner do you use both of them and how do you dilute to use them?[/B]


I use both and I dilute them about 15parts water to 1 part shampoo or conditioner. You don't _have_ to dilute it i just find it easier to distribute the shampoo or conditioner. If you have a good shampoo you like, you can just use the conditioner.
[/B][/QUOTE]


Thank you so much, I was about ready to order shampoo and was shopping at the grocery store and found both and bought them after reading the posts. I am really hoping it goes well as I got both of them and still saved a lot considering the other shampoo alone. Thanks for sharing I will dilute like you mentioned as it is easier to get evenly distributed doing that.


----------



## lilc5 (Dec 6, 2009)

Is this regular Dove shampoo used on humans?


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

Love her pictures. She is beautiful. The tear stains will grow out. 



Tina


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

After reading this thread, I bought it at Walgreens on the clearance aisle - then went to CVS where it is on sale after the extra bucks - I think it's 2 bottles for $5 at CVS - cheaper than Walgreens clearance aisle.

Dove at CVS

Linda


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

QUOTE (lilc5 @ Jan 15 2010, 06:46 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=873898


> Is this regular Dove shampoo used on humans?[/B]


Yes, it is in the yellow bottle


----------



## Maria71 (Sep 25, 2005)

Do you guys just use the Shampoo ? Or both shampoo and conditioner?


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

QUOTE (Maria71 @ Jan 15 2010, 08:58 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=873938


> Do you guys just use the Shampoo ? Or both shampoo and conditioner?[/B]


I used shampoo and conditioner


----------



## aggiemom99 (Dec 3, 2007)

OK. I took the plunge and bought some at Target. Bathed all three and I have to say, I REALLY like it. Very easy to blow dry, comb/brush and the smell is so clean. Thanks for sharing. Even on Nina the yorkie.


----------



## Cathy (Mar 19, 2006)

QUOTE (Elly @ Jan 15 2010, 08:29 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=873956


> QUOTE (Maria71 @ Jan 15 2010, 08:58 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=873938





> Do you guys just use the Shampoo ? Or both shampoo and conditioner?[/B]


I used shampoo and conditioner
[/B][/QUOTE]

Geez, I must be the only one who doesn't like the Dove Go Fresh. I tried it a few times and each time Smudge's coat got tiny knots in it. I ended up tossing it and going back to my tried and true Chris Christensen Day by Day shampoo and conditioner.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

QUOTE (Cathy @ Jan 15 2010, 09:56 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=873997


> QUOTE (Elly @ Jan 15 2010, 08:29 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=873956





> QUOTE (Maria71 @ Jan 15 2010, 08:58 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=873938





> Do you guys just use the Shampoo ? Or both shampoo and conditioner?[/B]


I used shampoo and conditioner
[/B][/QUOTE]

Geez, I must be the only one who doesn't like the Dove Go Fresh. I tried it a few times and each time Smudge's coat got tiny knots in it. I ended up tossing it and going back to my tried and true Chris Christensen Day by Day shampoo and conditioner.
[/B][/QUOTE]

I'm that way with Pantene. I like the way it leaves the coats but don't like the matting.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

I wasn't impressed with the Dove and I didn't like the scent. I love Pantene LOL


----------



## Moxie'smom (Dec 16, 2007)

I use pantene too. 

But i need a new brush out spray. Ice an Ice is too rough on Moxie's coat.


----------



## moshi melo (Jul 2, 2009)

Just curious, why does it have to be the yellow bottle? I like the scent of the green tea and cucumber one better...


----------



## lilc5 (Dec 6, 2009)

I love Shiloh's bed. Where did you get it??


Carolina


----------



## cindy6755 (Mar 20, 2005)

I tried and like it I guess I'll try it on my own hair and see if i like for also.


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

Mercedes is gorgeous Cathy. She looks so pretty posing so nicely for you. What a sweet girl.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

QUOTE (moshi melo @ Jan 16 2010, 09:04 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=874288


> Just curious, why does it have to be the yellow bottle? I like the scent of the green tea and cucumber one better...[/B]


The one in the green bottle is a moisturizing shampoo which I've been told aren't the best for the coats.


----------



## moshi melo (Jul 2, 2009)

QUOTE (BellarataMaltese @ Jan 16 2010, 11:28 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=874296


> QUOTE (moshi melo @ Jan 16 2010, 09:04 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=874288





> Just curious, why does it have to be the yellow bottle? I like the scent of the green tea and cucumber one better...[/B]


The one in the green bottle is a moisturizing shampoo which I've been told aren't the best for the coats.
[/B][/QUOTE]
Thanks Stacy! but what if they do have dry coats?


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

I tried the Dove in the yellow bottle and her hair is super soft!! I only used the conditioner though and diluted per Stacy's recommendation.
I'll try the pantene too (as they sell that here).


----------



## maltlovereileen (Jan 19, 2009)

QUOTE (shanghaimomma @ Jan 17 2010, 04:43 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=874328


> I tried the Dove in the yellow bottle and her hair is super soft!! I only used the conditioner though and diluted per Stacy's recommendation.
> I'll try the pantene too (as they sell that here).[/B]


Just curious why some of you are using diluted shampoo?


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

I was only able to buy the conditioner as 2 stores I went to were virtually sold out of all of the yellow bottles...found 2 bottles of conditioner, and that's it. I'm curious if anyone else is having any trouble getting the yellow bottles...I hope they're not discontinuing it. They had PLENTY of the green bottles! LOL

Anyway, I bathed the pups last night with their normal NS Plum Silky shampoo, then used the Dove Go Fresh conditioner full-strength (as I don't like dilluting any products) and they came out smelling wonderful. They are very soft, although I don't think any more soft than they normally are. Combing out was a breeze so that was nice. I LOVE the scent, I woke up this morning and could smell the conditioner when I gave them their morning snuggles.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

QUOTE (MaltLoverEileen @ Jan 17 2010, 07:56 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=874358


> QUOTE (shanghaimomma @ Jan 17 2010, 04:43 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=874328





> I tried the Dove in the yellow bottle and her hair is super soft!! I only used the conditioner though and diluted per Stacy's recommendation.
> I'll try the pantene too (as they sell that here).[/B]


Just curious why some of you are using diluted shampoo?
[/B][/QUOTE]

it doesn't _have _to be diluted, I just find it easier to work into the coat diluted. I use a mixing bottle with a sports cap and I just squirt it on. Using it undiluted can sometimes cause me to put too much shampoo/conditioner in the coat in order to distribute it everywhere, so diluting it is easier for me. Not diluting is fine too, I just prefer to dilute, since I got in the habit of doing so with other products (Coat Handler, etc) Especially with my fine, thin fragile silk coat (Lois) I definitely need to make sure i don't weigh her coat down with too much conditioner.


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

QUOTE (BellarataMaltese @ Jan 18 2010, 02:59 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=874431


> QUOTE (MaltLoverEileen @ Jan 17 2010, 07:56 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=874358





> QUOTE (shanghaimomma @ Jan 17 2010, 04:43 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=874328





> I tried the Dove in the yellow bottle and her hair is super soft!! I only used the conditioner though and diluted per Stacy's recommendation.
> I'll try the pantene too (as they sell that here).[/B]


Just curious why some of you are using diluted shampoo?
[/B][/QUOTE]

it doesn't _have _to be diluted, I just find it easier to work into the coat diluted. I use a mixing bottle with a sports cap and I just squirt it on. Using it undiluted can sometimes cause me to put too much shampoo/conditioner in the coat in order to distribute it everywhere, so diluting it is easier for me. Not diluting is fine too, I just prefer to dilute, since I got in the habit of doing so with other products (Coat Handler, etc) Especially with my fine, thin fragile silk coat (Lois) I definitely need to make sure i don't weigh her coat down with too much conditioner.
[/B][/QUOTE]

ditto. 
Also, I brought mine from the US and since I can't run to the Walgreens/Target/CVS here, it helps on saving it for me.


----------



## joyomom (Jan 13, 2008)

QUOTE (LJSquishy @ Jan 17 2010, 08:58 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=874390


> I was only able to buy the conditioner as 2 stores I went to were virtually sold out of all of the yellow bottles...found 2 bottles of conditioner, and that's it. I'm curious if anyone else is having any trouble getting the yellow bottles...I hope they're not discontinuing it. They had PLENTY of the green bottles! LOL
> 
> Anyway, I bathed the pups last night with their normal NS Plum Silky shampoo, then used the Dove Go Fresh conditioner full-strength (as I don't like dilluting any products) and they came out smelling wonderful. They are very soft, although I don't think any more soft than they normally are. Combing out was a breeze so that was nice. I LOVE the scent, I woke up this morning and could smell the conditioner when I gave them their morning snuggles. [/B]



YES! I have been having a terrible time finding it. Target has been sold out for the last month and my daughter has been looking for me. She found one bottle of conditioner but had been opened. 
I really miss using it on Mateo and Mia. I also dilute it and it seems to go through their coats better when I do.

Going to try CVS Pharmacy next to see if I can get some!


----------



## LUCY N PETS (Apr 21, 2009)

I don't know where you live but I found it in Winn Dixie Grocery stores and it was on sale for $3.79 but for a 16oz bottle it says 33% free for limited time. Also the conditioner same size and price.


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

I also had bad luck with that product. What works for one person may not work for everyone. Since my human boys have bad hair everyday I gave it to them to use.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

I saw it in one of my local drug stores in the sample section...so you can get little bottles of the shampoo and conditioner for .99. But I love the Pantene Smooth (which I also tried out in sample bottles before buying big ones.) His hair is smooth and silky and it smells divine. I figured if it ain't broke, don't fix it. I also like the sample bottles for traveling with tyler and it's easier to handle at bath time... so I just refill the little guys.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

QUOTE (Snowbody @ Jan 18 2010, 08:51 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=875052


> I saw it in one of my local drug stores in the sample section...so you can get little bottles of the shampoo and conditioner for .99. But I love the Pantene Smooth (which I also tried out in sample bottles before buying big ones.) His hair is smooth and silky and it smells divine. I figured if it ain't broke, don't fix it. I also like the sample bottles for traveling with tyler and it's easier to handle at bath time... so I just refill the little guys.[/B]


Tyler's breeders are the ones who suggested the Dove to begin with, I'm so glad they shared it!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

QUOTE (BellarataMaltese @ Jan 18 2010, 10:54 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=875055


> QUOTE (Snowbody @ Jan 18 2010, 08:51 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=875052





> I saw it in one of my local drug stores in the sample section...so you can get little bottles of the shampoo and conditioner for .99. But I love the Pantene Smooth (which I also tried out in sample bottles before buying big ones.) His hair is smooth and silky and it smells divine. I figured if it ain't broke, don't fix it. I also like the sample bottles for traveling with tyler and it's easier to handle at bath time... so I just refill the little guys.[/B]


Tyler's breeders are the ones who suggested the Dove to begin with, I'm so glad they shared it!
[/B][/QUOTE]
Chris and Manny? They told me to use the Pantene? Maybe they updated.


----------



## HaleysMom (Jun 4, 2009)

QUOTE (joyomom @ Jan 17 2010, 07:46 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=874593


> QUOTE (LJSquishy @ Jan 17 2010, 08:58 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=874390





> I was only able to buy the conditioner as 2 stores I went to were virtually sold out of all of the yellow bottles...found 2 bottles of conditioner, and that's it. I'm curious if anyone else is having any trouble getting the yellow bottles...I hope they're not discontinuing it. They had PLENTY of the green bottles! LOL
> 
> Anyway, I bathed the pups last night with their normal NS Plum Silky shampoo, then used the Dove Go Fresh conditioner full-strength (as I don't like dilluting any products) and they came out smelling wonderful. They are very soft, although I don't think any more soft than they normally are. Combing out was a breeze so that was nice. I LOVE the scent, I woke up this morning and could smell the conditioner when I gave them their morning snuggles. [/B]



YES! I have been having a terrible time finding it. Target has been sold out for the last month and my daughter has been looking for me. She found one bottle of conditioner but had been opened. 
I really miss using it on Mateo and Mia. I also dilute it and it seems to go through their coats better when I do.

Going to try CVS Pharmacy next to see if I can get some!
[/B][/QUOTE]

Do you have a Walmart near you? This is where I purchased it from....


----------



## EmmasMommy (Jun 2, 2008)

I couldn't remember whether it was the green or the yellow...........so I bought both. I tried the yellow on Emma ( once I got home and checked which one) and she looks great and smells terrific. No matts, no snarls, APlus from me for Emma. 

I tried the green on me because I tend to have dry ( bleached hair-who doesn't) Florida hay for hair. I just loved the texture and the smell and it left my hair looking better than the salon ! 

Thanks for telling us about these products. This shampoo and conditioner are definitely better than the higher priced ones I had been using.

Mimi is in the show today so she will get bathed by her handler.... I will try it on her later this week unless the handler objects.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

I have the Dove and have used it....didn't make much of a difference on Ava. Her hair is already too soft. So we're back to Pure Paws shampoo and I am loving the Tresemme conditioner!!! I believe her dry cottony hair actually has a bit of a shine to it when I use Tresemme'!!!!! It's so hard to find just the right products :smilie_tischkante: 

But one good thing is.....Abbey and Tink have many shampoos and conditioners that make them look fabulous!! :aktion033: 

Archie uses medicated products from the vet.


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

I tried the Dove Go Fresh several mths ago & wasn't impressed. I went right back to the Pantene for Hannah & the Tresemee for Boo,which I have been using for over a yr now & haven't found anything that works better.


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

Okay, so I tried Dove(shamp&cond) on Gigi two nights ago, and I don't like it on her coat. We were using Aussie Moist shamp/cond. Dove made Gigi's coat too whispy, frizzy, and fly-a-ways have almost tripled. :smpullhair: With Aussie, it would be a couple of days and Gigi would still look fresh, but it only took Dove 12 hours to loose it's fresh-out-the-bath look and made her coat dry. Assie made Gigi's coat flow, fall and shine so nicely and stay matt-free for days, which Dove did the complete opposite. I also like Aussie's scent better. Now, I need to go flat iron her hair down. I guess not anything out there works for all malts coat types. Silly me, for questioning our very experienced breeder(of 30 years)'s recommendations.  LOL Hmmm....maybe I'll try Pantene next....


----------



## mfa (Oct 5, 2009)

QUOTE (ilovemymaltese @ Jan 30 2010, 05:40 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=879314


> Okay, so I tried Dove(shamp&cond) on Gigi two nights ago, and I don't like it on her coat. We were using Aussie Moist shamp/cond. Dove made Gigi's coat too whispy, frizzy, and fly-a-ways have almost tripled. :smpullhair: With Aussie, it would be a couple of days and Gigi would still look fresh, but it only took Dove 12 hours to loose it's fresh-out-the-bath look and made her coat dry. Assie made Gigi's coat flow, fall and shine so nicely and stay matt-free for days, which Dove did the complete opposite. I also like Aussie's scent better. Now, I need to go flat iron her hair down. I guess not anything out there works for all malts coat types. Silly me, for questioning our very experienced breeder(of 30 years)'s recommendations.  LOL Hmmm....maybe I'll try Pantene next....[/B]



oh, poor little Gigi!! :wub2: 
did you get her hair ironed?


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

QUOTE (mfa @ Jan 31 2010, 02:08 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=879712


> QUOTE (ilovemymaltese @ Jan 30 2010, 05:40 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=879314





> Okay, so I tried Dove(shamp&cond) on Gigi two nights ago, and I don't like it on her coat. We were using Aussie Moist shamp/cond. Dove made Gigi's coat too whispy, frizzy, and fly-a-ways have almost tripled. :smpullhair: With Aussie, it would be a couple of days and Gigi would still look fresh, but it only took Dove 12 hours to loose it's fresh-out-the-bath look and made her coat dry. Assie made Gigi's coat flow, fall and shine so nicely and stay matt-free for days, which Dove did the complete opposite. I also like Aussie's scent better. Now, I need to go flat iron her hair down. I guess not anything out there works for all malts coat types. Silly me, for questioning our very experienced breeder(of 30 years)'s recommendations.  LOL Hmmm....maybe I'll try Pantene next....[/B]



oh, poor little Gigi!! :wub2: 
did you get her hair ironed?
[/B][/QUOTE]

Yes, hopefully the matts will lesson now. I flat iron after almost every bath, before I put any Ice on Ice in her coat. Show exhibitors told me it does the coat good. It flattens her split ends out that cause matting. And not to mention, malts look just like the ones in the ring after flat ironing.


----------



## remy (Jul 9, 2009)

i didn't love it either. it also made remy's hair wispy looking. i'll go back to my japanese hair shampoo/conditioner until i can find one that works for him


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

QUOTE (ilovemymaltese @ Jan 30 2010, 03:40 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=879314


> Okay, so I tried Dove(shamp&cond) on Gigi two nights ago, and I don't like it on her coat. We were using Aussie Moist shamp/cond. Dove made Gigi's coat too whispy, frizzy, and fly-a-ways have almost tripled. :smpullhair: With Aussie, it would be a couple of days and Gigi would still look fresh, but it only took Dove 12 hours to loose it's fresh-out-the-bath look and made her coat dry. Assie made Gigi's coat flow, fall and shine so nicely and stay matt-free for days, which Dove did the complete opposite. I also like Aussie's scent better. Now, I need to go flat iron her hair down. I guess not anything out there works for all malts coat types. Silly me, for questioning our very experienced breeder(of 30 years)'s recommendations.  LOL Hmmm....maybe I'll try Pantene next....[/B]



I got some Aussie to try, not the moist, the shine and clean one. If it doesnt' work, I will give it my kids. Got to love the inexpensive human brands!


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

I always thought that shampoo for people was bad for dogs coats? I guess I was wrong.

I use Aussie on my own hair so might give it a go on Milo's :biggrin:


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

QUOTE (Amby @ Jan 31 2010, 04:40 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=879786


> I always thought that shampoo for people was bad for dogs coats? I guess I was wrong.
> 
> I use Aussie on my own hair so might give it a go on Milo's :biggrin:[/B]


80% of the shampoo/conditioner/oil i use on my dogs is human hair product, not formulated for dogs. it makes it nice to try new stuff (and not a complete waste if it doesnt' work!)


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

QUOTE (BellarataMaltese @ Jan 31 2010, 11:55 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=879796


> QUOTE (Amby @ Jan 31 2010, 04:40 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=879786





> I always thought that shampoo for people was bad for dogs coats? I guess I was wrong.
> 
> I use Aussie on my own hair so might give it a go on Milo's :biggrin:[/B]


80% of the shampoo/conditioner/oil i use on my dogs is human hair product, not formulated for dogs. it makes it nice to try new stuff (and not a complete waste if it doesnt' work!)
[/B][/QUOTE]

cool, thats good to know. is there any I should stay away from?


----------



## HaleysMom (Jun 4, 2009)

QUOTE (ilovemymaltese @ Jan 30 2010, 04:40 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=879314


> Okay, so I tried Dove(shamp&cond) on Gigi two nights ago, and I don't like it on her coat. We were using Aussie Moist shamp/cond. Dove made Gigi's coat too whispy, frizzy, and fly-a-ways have almost tripled. :smpullhair: With Aussie, it would be a couple of days and Gigi would still look fresh, but it only took Dove 12 hours to loose it's fresh-out-the-bath look and made her coat dry. Assie made Gigi's coat flow, fall and shine so nicely and stay matt-free for days, which Dove did the complete opposite. I also like Aussie's scent better. Now, I need to go flat iron her hair down. I guess not anything out there works for all malts coat types. Silly me, for questioning our very experienced breeder(of 30 years)'s recommendations.  LOL Hmmm....maybe I'll try Pantene next....[/B]


I'm having major problems with Haley matting and going by pics of Haley and Gigi's coats they look similar....are you having problems with Gigi's coat? I think a lot has to do with the static/weather we have been having. I'm using a shampoo/conditioner my hubby bought off ebay called Mighty Maltese(plus Ice on Ice) but not sure if its helping or hurting, lol. I have some Aussie moist but Haley's coat is silky and on the thin side so after a few days she looks limp and oily.
Going by pics, Gigi's hair seems fuller but silky?? Anyway I wanted to see if you where having problems with matts(before using Dove)


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

my grocery had plenty of it in stock and since I needed a new shampoo I picked it up. I will give it a try on Hunter tonight.


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

QUOTE (HaleysMom @ Jan 31 2010, 08:14 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=879866


> QUOTE (ilovemymaltese @ Jan 30 2010, 04:40 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=879314





> Okay, so I tried Dove(shamp&cond) on Gigi two nights ago, and I don't like it on her coat. We were using Aussie Moist shamp/cond. Dove made Gigi's coat too whispy, frizzy, and fly-a-ways have almost tripled. :smpullhair: With Aussie, it would be a couple of days and Gigi would still look fresh, but it only took Dove 12 hours to loose it's fresh-out-the-bath look and made her coat dry. Assie made Gigi's coat flow, fall and shine so nicely and stay matt-free for days, which Dove did the complete opposite. I also like Aussie's scent better. Now, I need to go flat iron her hair down. I guess not anything out there works for all malts coat types. Silly me, for questioning our very experienced breeder(of 30 years)'s recommendations.  LOL Hmmm....maybe I'll try Pantene next....[/B]


I'm having major problems with Haley matting and going by pics of Haley and Gigi's coats they look similar....are you having problems with Gigi's coat? I think a lot has to do with the static/weather we have been having. I'm using a shampoo/conditioner my hubby bought off ebay called Mighty Maltese(plus Ice on Ice) but not sure if its helping or hurting, lol. I have some Aussie moist but Haley's coat is silky and on the thin side so after a few days she looks limp and oily.
Going by pics, Gigi's hair seems fuller but silky?? Anyway I wanted to see if you where having problems with matts(before using Dove)
[/B][/QUOTE]

Hmmmm...it's tough to tell a malt's coat type based on pictures. 
As for matting, Gigi never matts in the summer/fall/spring time(I went a month between baths), but does mat a little in the winter(mainly because I go so long between brushings, winter is my busiest time of year!)(But she get's baths every 1-2 weeks) Those matts aren't terrible, and just brush right out after a little. But with the Dove, I was getting huge matts like she did when she when she had her coat change. 
All is well now that she's flat ironed though. B)


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

We washed (I did not dilute) and we conditioned (I did not dilute) and we blow dried and when Hunter was done - he looked and smelled GREAT! I brushed him out before a bath and applied fur butter to his tail (this is our usual routine - his tail collects so much dust and dirt that detangling is tough without fur butter and brushing under the water). Then we washed face and head with spa lavash (again - our usual routine). Then it was onto the Dove. We lathered up and gave it a good rinse with warm water. Then we conditioned and let the conditioner sit in while I wet brushed his tail and ears and recleaned his face. Rinsed off the conditioner and let Hunter run around crazy for 5 minutes. Then moved onto blowdry (I use my dryer and alternate between cool and slightly warm).

We had no matting and this morning when he woke up my hubby commented on how clean and white he looked and how soft he felt. Now, Hunter has cottony hair that is in a puppy cut. We don't plan on ever growing hair long so I blowdry in whatever direction I want and don't brush as I dry but brush during breaks. 

Since it worked so well I plan to try it out again next week.


----------



## Tiger's Mom (Jan 9, 2008)

QUOTE (BellarataMaltese @ Jan 14 2010, 03:40 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=873608


> I like it also! I use it on show days. I usually dilute it about 15-1 because it's easier to work into the coat that way. You can't beat the price and I don't have to take two sets of shampoo/conditioners to a dog show, I can just use the Dove on my own hair.
> 
> Glad it worked for you also!
> 
> Mercedes is stunning, btw![/B]



that's too funny Stacy but I bet that is one less thing to worry about when you go on shows LOL . . have a question . . .I have heard that human shampoos aren't really good on dogs as they have different PH balances or something . . .of course this is from our yorkie forums and the yorkie hair is different from maltese  . Is this Dove safe on them to use all the time of just occassionally . . .


----------



## Tiger's Mom (Jan 9, 2008)

QUOTE (ilovemymaltese @ Jan 31 2010, 03:27 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=879732


> QUOTE (mfa @ Jan 31 2010, 02:08 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=879712





> QUOTE (ilovemymaltese @ Jan 30 2010, 05:40 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=879314





> Okay, so I tried Dove(shamp&cond) on Gigi two nights ago, and I don't like it on her coat. We were using Aussie Moist shamp/cond. Dove made Gigi's coat too whispy, frizzy, and fly-a-ways have almost tripled. :smpullhair: With Aussie, it would be a couple of days and Gigi would still look fresh, but it only took Dove 12 hours to loose it's fresh-out-the-bath look and made her coat dry. Assie made Gigi's coat flow, fall and shine so nicely and stay matt-free for days, which Dove did the complete opposite. I also like Aussie's scent better. Now, I need to go flat iron her hair down. I guess not anything out there works for all malts coat types. Silly me, for questioning our very experienced breeder(of 30 years)'s recommendations.  LOL Hmmm....maybe I'll try Pantene next....[/B]



oh, poor little Gigi!! :wub2: 
did you get her hair ironed?
[/B][/QUOTE]

Yes, hopefully the matts will lesson now. I flat iron after almost every bath, before I put any Ice on Ice in her coat. Show exhibitors told me it does the coat good. It flattens her split ends out that cause matting. And not to mention, malts look just like the ones in the ring after flat ironing. 
[/B][/QUOTE]

Flat iron? is this what I think it is? the one used on humans tos straighten their hair? OMG really? are they safe on their coats? or is this just a maltese thing . .Annika's hair is wavy after a bath and it annoys me . .it straghtens out after a day though . . .let me know as I would love to try it on her . .but am afraid the hot iron might burn her in case she tries to wiggle out of what I am doing :shocked: :bysmilie: :wub:


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

QUOTE (Tiger's Mom @ Feb 2 2010, 02:08 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=880790


> QUOTE (BellarataMaltese @ Jan 14 2010, 03:40 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=873608





> I like it also! I use it on show days. I usually dilute it about 15-1 because it's easier to work into the coat that way. You can't beat the price and I don't have to take two sets of shampoo/conditioners to a dog show, I can just use the Dove on my own hair.
> 
> Glad it worked for you also!
> 
> Mercedes is stunning, btw![/B]



that's too funny Stacy but I bet that is one less thing to worry about when you go on shows LOL . . have a question . . .I have heard that human shampoos aren't really good on dogs as they have different PH balances or something . . .of course this is from our yorkie forums and the yorkie hair is different from maltese  . Is this Dove safe on them to use all the time of just occassionally . . .
[/B][/QUOTE]

Yes, human hair products are safe to use on them all the time, as long as they don't have allergy issues. If they scratch a lot after baths, obviously use something formulated for sensitive skin. 

QUOTE (Tiger's Mom @ Feb 2 2010, 02:13 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=880795


> QUOTE (ilovemymaltese @ Jan 31 2010, 03:27 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=879732





> QUOTE (mfa @ Jan 31 2010, 02:08 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=879712





> QUOTE (ilovemymaltese @ Jan 30 2010, 05:40 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=879314





> Okay, so I tried Dove(shamp&cond) on Gigi two nights ago, and I don't like it on her coat. We were using Aussie Moist shamp/cond. Dove made Gigi's coat too whispy, frizzy, and fly-a-ways have almost tripled. :smpullhair: With Aussie, it would be a couple of days and Gigi would still look fresh, but it only took Dove 12 hours to loose it's fresh-out-the-bath look and made her coat dry. Assie made Gigi's coat flow, fall and shine so nicely and stay matt-free for days, which Dove did the complete opposite. I also like Aussie's scent better. Now, I need to go flat iron her hair down. I guess not anything out there works for all malts coat types. Silly me, for questioning our very experienced breeder(of 30 years)'s recommendations.  LOL Hmmm....maybe I'll try Pantene next....[/B]



oh, poor little Gigi!! :wub2: 
did you get her hair ironed?
[/B][/QUOTE]

Yes, hopefully the matts will lesson now. I flat iron after almost every bath, before I put any Ice on Ice in her coat. Show exhibitors told me it does the coat good. It flattens her split ends out that cause matting. And not to mention, malts look just like the ones in the ring after flat ironing. 
[/B][/QUOTE]

Flat iron? is this what I think it is? the one used on humans tos straighten their hair? OMG really? are they safe on their coats? or is this just a maltese thing . .Annika's hair is wavy after a bath and it annoys me . .it straghtens out after a day though . . .let me know as I would love to try it on her . .but am afraid the hot iron might burn her in case she tries to wiggle out of what I am doing :shocked: :bysmilie: :wub:
[/B][/QUOTE]

Yes, flat iron is what you think it is. That is how you achieve the sleek perfect coat you see on maltese and yorkies at shows. Yorkie exhibitors also flat iron their dogs coats. If you have a wiggler, I'd use caution. Also try not to flat iron a dry coat, I like using Quicker Slicker or some thermal protection spray.


----------



## MaryH (Mar 7, 2006)

Got to the store last week and couldn't remember which shampoo bottle to get, the yellow or the green. So, naturally, I bought the green shampoo and the green conditioner. Got home, reread this thread, and thought "oops, more shampoo for me." But I did try it on those in short coat (cottony, wooly and silky) and loved it. It smells great, they have not matted, and they still look fresh and clean. I can't remember exactly what the bottles say but I got the impression that the yellow was a clarifying shampoo (which would be perfect for dog shows) and the green was a moisturizing shampoo (which is perfect at this time of year to help with the static). And I liked it on my hair, too.  

For those of you dealing with wintertime dryness and static, I honestly have found no better solution than a room humidifier running 24/7. It does work to keep the static to a minimum.

I once used dog shampoo (Tropiclean Awapuhi White) on my own hair by mistake. It looked fine and felt fine. I have a friend who did the same thing, except it was doggie oatmeal shampoo.

MaryH


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

QUOTE (Tiger's Mom @ Feb 2 2010, 04:13 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=880795


> QUOTE (ilovemymaltese @ Jan 31 2010, 03:27 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=879732





> QUOTE (mfa @ Jan 31 2010, 02:08 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=879712





> QUOTE (ilovemymaltese @ Jan 30 2010, 05:40 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=879314





> Okay, so I tried Dove(shamp&cond) on Gigi two nights ago, and I don't like it on her coat. We were using Aussie Moist shamp/cond. Dove made Gigi's coat too whispy, frizzy, and fly-a-ways have almost tripled. :smpullhair: With Aussie, it would be a couple of days and Gigi would still look fresh, but it only took Dove 12 hours to loose it's fresh-out-the-bath look and made her coat dry. Assie made Gigi's coat flow, fall and shine so nicely and stay matt-free for days, which Dove did the complete opposite. I also like Aussie's scent better. Now, I need to go flat iron her hair down. I guess not anything out there works for all malts coat types. Silly me, for questioning our very experienced breeder(of 30 years)'s recommendations.  LOL Hmmm....maybe I'll try Pantene next....[/B]



oh, poor little Gigi!! :wub2: 
did you get her hair ironed?
[/B][/QUOTE]

Yes, hopefully the matts will lesson now. I flat iron after almost every bath, before I put any Ice on Ice in her coat. Show exhibitors told me it does the coat good. It flattens her split ends out that cause matting. And not to mention, malts look just like the ones in the ring after flat ironing. 
[/B][/QUOTE]

Flat iron? is this what I think it is? the one used on humans tos straighten their hair? OMG really? are they safe on their coats? or is this just a maltese thing . .Annika's hair is wavy after a bath and it annoys me . .it straghtens out after a day though . . .let me know as I would love to try it on her . .but am afraid the hot iron might burn her in case she tries to wiggle out of what I am doing :shocked: :bysmilie: :wub:
[/B][/QUOTE]

Yup, last dog show I went to, I saw malt, yorkie and other various drop coat breed handlers straightening the coats ring side. If you use Ice on Ice, don't flat iron it on the coat, for some reason it makes the coat turn yellowish. Gigi stands perfectly still when being groomed, she's used to it. LOL


----------



## moshi melo (Jul 2, 2009)

QUOTE (Tiger's Mom @ Feb 2 2010, 04:13 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=880795


> Flat iron? is this what I think it is? the one used on humans tos straighten their hair? OMG really? are they safe on their coats? or is this just a maltese thing . .Annika's hair is wavy after a bath and it annoys me . .it straghtens out after a day though . . .let me know as I would love to try it on her . .but am afraid the hot iron might burn her in case she tries to wiggle out of what I am doing :shocked: :bysmilie: :wub:[/B]


I've seen some human hairstylists place a comb at the base/root of the hair to protect the skin while ironing...maybe that will help, if she's a super wiggler, you can get one of those grooming tables that help them stay in place. They are about $40 on Petedge.


----------

